# Guinea art



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I made this the other day after one of my guineas got killed. A kind of a memorial, you know? Anyway, it's a painted stone. I do like to paint stones! Whaddaya think? 










Here's some real guineas for to compare....mines slightly stylized. 










Anywho...


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

A close up


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

That's fabulous. What a great idea.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

That looks GREAT! I've often admired painted stones I've seen on shelves, or walkways. Tried it a few times, but they always end up looking like....well...a painted stone  Yours looks like a guinea! (I'm so jealous)


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Awww, thanks!!!  Mine at first just looked like painted stones, but then I found that cats were really easy to do so I only did those. Then a friend asked me to make a horse and a dog, so I did those and they ended up fine!!! So now I do everything: cats, dogs, polar bears, turtles, hedgehogs, etc.... and now GUINEAS!!!! Guineas are actually really easy, the spots were the only hard part.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

That looks lovely - I am with Ann - mine always look like painted stones too LOL

hoggie


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

That is fantastic.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Great job, it would make great yard art, placed in a flower bed, or along a garden walk.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

very pretty.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Now that takes talent... 

I was in a coastal town recently, and they have a touristy sort of art gallery thats' like a mall, different artist, lots of stuff. They had some stunning ceramic guineas, just gorgeous... so I picked one up and it was exquisite... then I noticed the price tag.... $300.... uhmmm. I put it down, ever so gently,,, to turn around and see my 14 year old holding one.... "put it down, carefully son..." These ceramic guineas came from France (which is a long way for a fragile object to come, I realize) and they were stunning but really...

I suggest you paint up a few rocks and find an art gallery... things rustic and guineas, especially are quite hot...

dawn


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

That is so cute ! I have several books I bought on painting rocks but have not painted any yet.


----------

